# Hawaiian Huli Huli Chicken



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2014)

Hawaiian Huli Huli Chicken is more of a technique for cooking chicken

Huli in Hawaiian means to turn
you'll find many trailers around town selling huli as a fundraiser, 
just follow your nose on any weekend, you'll find it.
We do miss that aroma and flavor, but what to do so far from home?
I must figure this one out!
You season the birds and cook over keawe wood
well, I can't get the keawe but the closest thing is mesquite, that I can find

as for the seasoning, well, that's a guarded secret recipe, 
although there is a substitute in a bottle in Hawaii and I found this while we were in California, very spendy, but worth it.
 
I soaked b/s chicken thighs for 24 hours and got my smoke on.
 very ONO, delicious!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 26, 2014)

One of my ole faves, especially from the truck at the church parking lot in Haleiwa, then bop down the block for shave ice. Nothing better after a long day at Sunset.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2014)

TATTRAT said:


> One of my ole faves, especially from the truck at the church parking lot in Haleiwa, then bop down the block for shave ice. Nothing better after a long day at Sunset.



Right Jono?
the best! we finished off the leftovers for lunch today.
I had tried the bottled stuff without the smoke, but really, that's what made it taste just like home, minus the salt air. The smell, OH MY GOSH!
There's this couple who are from Kauai that live a ways from us, but they walk in the evenings past our place, WELL!  Last night they stopped and leaned over the fence... 
"Hui, e nei! Auntie what chu making over there?" (please and the pidgin accent) 
I hadn't laughed so hard in a while!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ_5QqnYgE8


----------



## Claire (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree that it is more technique than recipe.  Huli-huli -- Oh, there, I got it! Yes, K-girl!   Means to turn.  I loved the huli-huli fundraisers when I lived there.  Go to the grocery store, pick up a half a chicken from the huli-huli, and dinner is good!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 5, 2014)

Claire said:


> I agree that it is more technique than recipe.  Huli-huli -- Oh, there, I got it! Yes, K-girl!   Means to turn.  I loved the huli-huli fundraisers when I lived there.  Go to the grocery store, pick up a half a chicken from the huli-huli, and dinner is good!


Right?
You should try, it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be
and SO ONO (delicious) !!  DH was so happy, he said the same thing, just like the fundraiser chicken.


----------



## Claire (Oct 7, 2014)

It is interesting the stuff that comes up.  Believe it or not, the first time I had a real luau was in North Dakota!  Fred Labason made huli-huli pig and lomi lomi.  What a wonderful meal.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 7, 2014)

Claire said:


> It is interesting the stuff that comes up.  Believe it or not, the first time I had a real luau was in North Dakota!  Fred Labason made huli-huli pig and lomi lomi.  What a wonderful meal.



Claire, was that maybe Kalua Pig and Lomi Lomi Salmon?
Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Kaneohegirlinaz's Album: Hawaiian 'Oven Roasted' Kalua Pork


----------

